# Project #1 1951 Shelby step-thru



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 11, 2016)

This bike project started me @ *theCABE*. Although I had 'roamed' @ the site for years; been messing with bikes since the 1950s; I did not join the site until I bought this bike: 06 Oct 2015. My first post was 09 Oct 2015; and, I had lots of things I needed to know... I was retired, and I wanted to play... Here's that post. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-understanding-shelby-serial-no.80036/
Many *THANKS* to: @rollfaster  @rickyd @cds2323 these three guys helped me much, and right away!

In case you didn't want to do the link, here's what the project looked like @ the beginning.







OK! So, this bike was bought @ a local locksmith establishment... I had returned, after two days, to the shop to pick up a lock I had left to have keys made. This small shop is FULL of [always has been] vintage advertising items. Seems a local man who cleans houses, basements, attics, garages; stops there when his truck is loaded with things for which he thinks he can get cash. He had sold this to the locksmith. I didn't pay much, but I know I doubled the shop owners investment, and was a bit set off; as, I had broken my own rule: a step-thru is only worth $20.00. *But*, this was a *Shelby* [I didn't know anything about Shelby's] with *rear drop-outs.* [Didn't take long to find out Shelby never had front drop-outs for the rear axle... all the way to 1953 when AMF purchased Shelby].

This project post has as it's #1 priority, the *recording of this bike's history... *up to this date [ca. November 2015]. *Just look at it! Patina @ it's finest!* And I did try try to clean the two different red paint jobs off. Much of the original paint was gone; especially, from the frame and fork. The bike was worthless to me, as it was found; an example of neglect and abuse. 2 different rim styles; 2 different tire brands; 2 different pedals; a boys seat with no pad or cover; Chain-guard AWOL; wrong grips; and, did it ever have a tank? I found a spot, early on that told me what this girl had once proudly worn... and that's the shove I needed. In fact: the paint shop used this sample to mix the new paint.




This is the spot; 'Red and Creme' [Shelby had a 'Blue and Creme' and a 'Green and Creme']. It seemed to be a real common offering; these three color schemes; but finding photo examples is difficult. Green or Blue please me much, compared to red; however, when coupled with the tan, the Red and Creme scheme seems to 'pop' much more. I did, as I cleaned the house-paint, expose necessary pin-strips, darts, chevrons, and decals... I have my needed tracings and measures.

Other projects needed attention; and, I was having only small spots of success @ find missing parts. All chrome was cleaned, and it had protected the iron, tho most all of it needs re-chrome. [Going to chrome in January]. All metal was prepped for paint; is primed, and then summer temps fled and my painter left for Florida; be back in May. Here's where we're at and where we're headed:







Now: You saw my little faux tank @Howard Gordon THANK YOU! Howard. Notice I've got a proper Chain-guard... that's from e-bay, and it did NOT, when I bought it, look like THAT! The IRON in those fenders is un-believable! Think 1936 Packard Car! So... we are set up for 2017 May to work out the finish and trim.

Other items have been found. I have a pair of Torrington 8 pedals being re-built; I have NOS Hunt-Wilde grips; and, a fantastically repaired/preserved leather saddle! @rustjunkie THANKS! Scott.





More to come........


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 11, 2016)

Awesome progress! Amazing how something like a beautiful color combination inspires one to go "all the way"


----------



## stezell (Dec 14, 2016)

Very cool project ma'am. Look forward to seeing what it looks like.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 14, 2016)

Anything for you Pappy, wonderful progress you'd made here!


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks like you're doing a full on resurrection. Very very nice. This bike will see the 22nd Century for sure. Somebody is going to be very proud of your beautiful work. Sneak a time capsule in there somewhere. Maybe a copy of your birth certificate!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 26, 2016)

@ TR65C The BC would be era correct... only predates the bike by three years. Wonder how long it would take the clerks to find the original to make a copy?


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 26, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> @ TR65C The BC would be era correct... only predates the bike by three years. Wonder how long it would take the clerks to find the original to make a copy?



That certificate is out there. But the point is, these bikes that are being restored, refurbished, or simply rescued, will outlive us. Aren't we fortunate to be part of their story. Stash it in the seat tube!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 2, 2017)

Bringing this project back for up-date! Chrome order, January 1917...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 2, 2017)

Paint was done in May, assembly thru June, shake-down this past week, some last minute paint changes (the chain guard I had painted was too small once the chain wheel and crank were installed)... so, we pulled out the larger one we had hid away, and we stripped it of it's blue, red, with white pins...  clear is drying now.  *It is not finished yet... pedals, chain shortening and a fender brace alignment, installation of the chain guard, remain to be done this week.*


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 2, 2017)

I have a set of new Uniroyal chain tires; but, the real Juanitasmith13 said "white-walls"... These are used walmart style that do have the Goodyear AW tread. (Uniroyal Chains and Goodyear AW were both used by Shelby in 1951. Final good photos, hopefully, this week!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 3, 2017)

That is one beautiful bike! Congrats to you! Looks amazing, a few finishing touches and you will be looking for the next one to do. Great save on a deserving bike! Joe


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 3, 2017)

Wow! Stunning bike and great work!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2017)

That came out really sweet. I see we move on about the same time lines--well maybe I'm slower! I have a girls Speedline I started about three years ago that just needs the seat done and chrome. Maybe I'll get off my duff this summer and finish it! V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice bike! Great job!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 12, 2017)

Very inspiring! I'm working on one of these myself. It's not nearly nice as yours! Great job


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 12, 2017)

Todays photo is where I think we will call it finished. [I lack the install of head badge and serial number plate. I also have a 'stretched chain', which I'm hard headed enough to try to repair; as opposed, to replace].This is one TALL bike! About 32", ground to seat top. 




Instead of 'Torrington 8' pedals, we ended up with 'Torrington 9'.


 Thanks to all that commented and/or liked! Today, I trucked it back to the man/place where I bought this bike, to keep my promise to let him see the final product. That was a prideful moment; but, hopefully an acceptable amount of pride.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 12, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Very inspiring! I'm working on one of these myself. It's not nearly nice as yours! Great job



Keep me posted on your progress, Jacob. Message me with your troubles and questions, perhaps I'll have some good usable thots[?]


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 17, 2017)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Todays photo is where I think we will call it finished. [I lack the install of head badge and serial number plate. I also have a 'stretched chain', which I'm hard headed enough to try to repair; as opposed, to replace].This is one TALL bike! About 32", ground to seat top. View attachment 643761
> 
> Instead of 'Torrington 8' pedals, we ended up with 'Torrington 9'.
> View attachment 643762 Thanks to all that commented and/or liked! Today, I trucked it back to the man/place where I bought this bike, to keep my promise to let him see the final product. That was a prideful moment; but, hopefully an acceptable amount of pride.



Awesome job!  Beautiful Shelby.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 25, 2017)

One more to *thank*! for helping me with this restore; @kirk thomas  who supplied me a good rear reflector bezel , when the chrome plate folk had trouble with my original...


----------

